# Asus F5R where can I find the CMOS battery



## Pepev (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello all!

Somebody have any idea where can I find the CMOS battery ? There is no under the keyboard...   

Thank you for any reply!

(ASUS F5R)


----------



## raszobbi (Mar 17, 2011)

Have a look here, however it's not that simple to change it! 
bios-repair.co.uk | Asus F5R-X50R Laptop Mainboard


----------

